

46 Cents in Revenue Per DAU? Vancouver’s A Thinking Ape Has Seen It Before - garbowza
http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2011/11/16/a-thinking-ape-interview-kenshi-arasaki/

======
leoedin
For what it's worth, DAU is "Daily Active Users" and MAU is "Monthly Active
Users". It'd be nice if the article author took the time to explain acronyms
in an interview such as this (which is otherwise quite interesting to me, as a
complete outside to the app store, mobile apps and gaming).

Interestingly, the article is in fact the sixth google result (to me) for "DAU
mobile advertising" (as I initially thought the term referred to some form of
advertising). Two of those remaining 5 results above it are also from the
"insideX" network. Obviously those terms have become common within the
network, and the article authors have forgotten that most people have no idea
what DAU/MAU mean.

Explain your acronyms!

~~~
kimmaicutler
Hey Leo, we consider ourselves an industry site where the readers are
primarily game developers, consumer-facing mobile app developers, advertising
networks or the platforms themselves.

DAU and MAU is common parlance in the community, but we'll break it out in the
future! We try not to focus on less meaningful stats like installs or
downloads if we can. Those numbers can easily be manipulated or be poorly
representative, if the app has a bad retention rate.

------
aresant
That there are "whales" that power a large chunk of in game spending truly
suprised me. That the gaming industry uses the same word for these big
spenders as Casinos, given the criticisms around social gaming being akin to
gambling is disturbing.

~~~
asmithmd1
Who are these people?

"we limit whales. When we were getting guys that were spending $20,000 a day
in our game. (Editor’s note: Yes, we were incredulous about this figure too.
But we double-checked with A Thinking Ape by e-mail on this and they said
$20,000, as in real – not virtual – currency.)"

------
hugh3
Now there's a crashblossom-friendly company name.

